
Ask HN: Notifications for HN Comments, Replies? - voisin
Has anyone made a notification system for replies to comments or posts on HN, or a way of setting key word alerts?
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Short/quick answer appears to be "Yes" (See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21788013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21788013)).

Slightly longer answer turned up a few dead projects of the "Show HN" type if
the above isn't right for you and a Chrome plugin from 2017
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15507334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15507334)).
I know there are a lot of people that use the HN API to scrape for alerts etc
so perhaps they have something that they can share. From memory HN doesn't
have this feature on purpose to reduce the risk of flame wars erupting.

